# The new Wales forum: please read



## editor (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome to the new Wales forum.

Welsh is welcomed here but all posts in Welsh must carry a correct English translation otherwise the mods will be unable to do their job.

Anyone is free to post here - _even the English (!)_ - and the Posting FAQ applies here, as with all the urban75 forums.

Enjoy!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2004)

*sticks flag in ground and claims forum for bristol*

only joking 

fraternal greetings from the sw forum


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 3, 2004)

Diolch yn fawr, bos!

_Thank you very much, boss!_

Rwy'n sycr y bydd a fforwm yma'n llwyddianus!

_I am sure that this forum will be successful_


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 3, 2004)

hurrah Ive learned something already ( bound to be quickly forgotten, I have enough trouuble with english  )


----------



## Hollis (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh la la c'est magnifique!

_Fantastic Stuff!_


----------



## Loki (Sep 3, 2004)

Iechyd da! (Cheers! or Good Health)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2004)

Wayheeee! Another new forum!!! I love this shit I swear to god!

ai


----------



## Isambard (Sep 3, 2004)

Bore Da!

I got some Welsh family connections so I might show in here now and again if the SW lot let me over the new Severn Crossing from Somerset! 
Hope everyone has as much fun in here as we have in the Bristol and South West Forum!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 4, 2004)

What's to stop someone typing something really offensive in Welsh and putting an innocent English translation underneath?


----------



## s14n (Sep 4, 2004)

ernestolynch







oh......wait......


----------



## Loki (Sep 4, 2004)

Maggot said:
			
		

> What's to stop someone typing something really offensive in Welsh and putting an innocent English translation underneath?



_Cer adra'r cont o sais hyll!_

"I think you're gorgeous"


----------



## meurig (Sep 4, 2004)

Maggot said:
			
		

> What's to stop someone typing something really offensive in Welsh and putting an innocent English translation underneath?



This is your new best friend.

_Mae hwn yn eich ffrind goraf newydd_

PS Ed that link might be a good sticky for this forum.


----------



## Yoj (Sep 4, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> _Cer adra'r cont o sais hyll!_
> 
> "I think you're gorgeous"



"Twll tin pob sais" is always a good one.

I suppose it means every englishmen are lovely.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2004)

Jesus! I was half way through formulating a thread on Cymraeg in the club when they went and played my request and I had to dance!    I'll try and get it back together tomorrow, maybe!   

Tell me, is Cardiff City Centre at night REALLY so rough as my brother reckons?


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 4, 2004)

drypo ytr drtwrtp bilp up iyours

'if welsh was german it would be spelt welsch'


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2004)

"Walisisch"


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 4, 2004)

Bernard? Is it you?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2004)

Bernhard?  Do I look like a Swiss dog with a bottle of brandy on around my neck?


<only drinks white spirits>


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2004)

grtho said:
			
		

> Tell me, is Cardiff City Centre at night REALLY so rough as my brother reckons?



Its bad, make no mistake about it.
It's _fairly_ safe though, but mega intimidating if your from a smaller town (I took my mum and dad on a 'field trip' and when we came out of taurus steak house there was a bloke shouting with his cock out pissing all over the pavement).

Been a couple of nasty sexual assaults in the last week too


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2004)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Its bad, make no mistake about it.
> It's _fairly_ safe though, but mega intimidating if your from a smaller town (I took my mum and dad on a 'field trip' and when we came out of taurus steak house there was a bloke shouting with his cock out pissing all over the pavement).
> 
> Been a couple of nasty sexual assaults in the last week too



Taking ya parents to the Taurus---that is class!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2004)

No aires and graces with my folks.
Where else can you get a slab of beef at 4am!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2004)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> No aires and graces with my folks.
> Where else can you get a slab of beef at 4am!



They must have improved if you KNEW it was beef!!

How about that place upstairs on corner of Caroline Street,Charlestons is it? That used to be good for a late pint and grub!!

Me feels a guide to late night eateries in cardiff coming on!!Maybe Ed could put it together if we all supply the words and stuff!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 4, 2004)

1927 said:
			
		

> How about that place upstairs on corner of Caroline Street,Charlestons is it? That used to be good for a late pint and grub!!
> 
> Me feels a guide to late night eateries in cardiff coming on!!Maybe Ed could put it together if we all supply the words and stuff!



-Is that the one opp. Kitty Flynns/Mulligans above the discount sports shop?

Yeah! - I'll get out with my camera one night and snap em all. Or perhaps we could get a club together and try one all night eaterie out every month!

Off the top of my head Theres those two, Ambala on City rd, and my late night eating habits have been revolutionised since Venus Kebabs on Crwys Rd put in a table and chairs, thus transforming from humble kebab shop to all night restaurant!

Any more? Should this have its own thread?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2004)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> -Is that the one opp. Kitty Flynns/Mulligans above the discount sports shop?
> 
> Yeah! - I'll get out with my camera one night and snap em all. Or perhaps we could get a club together and try one all night eaterie out every month!
> 
> ...


Perhaps with assistance from Ed we could have an eating/drinking guide to Cardiff including reviews and maybe a budget guide with the best ideas for cheap places to eat!
I be up for taking a few pics and doing some eating and drinking if we can get it together!


----------



## oliboy (Sep 4, 2004)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Its bad, make no mistake about it.
> It's _fairly_ safe though, but mega intimidating if your from a smaller town (I took my mum and dad on a 'field trip' and when we came out of taurus steak house there was a bloke shouting with his cock out pissing all over the pavement).




You must have a stomach of cast iron!!! And classy folks.. I feel ill just looking at the taurus!


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Sep 4, 2004)

dw i'n lico iawn y fforwn newydd hwn.

_I like this new forum a lot_


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 5, 2004)

an eaterie review sounds like a top idea


----------



## jms (Sep 5, 2004)

bloody hell..its like a forum creation spree

why not make a baldock forum while you're at it..


----------



## zog (Sep 7, 2004)

ooooh it almost feels like brixton


----------



## TeeJay (Sep 18, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> Welsh is welcomed here but all posts in Welsh must carry a correct English translation otherwise the mods will be unable to do their job.


Does this rule apply to the all the urban75 forums now? It would be a bit ironic if it only applied here wouldn't it? (I have seen people conducting other threads in various languages before, on other forums in the past)


----------



## Dandred (Sep 18, 2004)

^^^^^^


This is the Welsh forum so I think its ok to have the Welsh language used here. 
As for other forums, I've only ever seen gibberish in the drugs forum before but is that an offical language


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 18, 2004)

Its a fair question, maybe its just something that needed asking and which does apply to other forums occasionally


----------



## jd (Sep 23, 2004)

zog said:
			
		

> ooooh it almost feels like brixton



Well that's fucking typical from a ratbag like you     

now it does


----------



## jd (Sep 23, 2004)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> Does this rule apply to the all the urban75 forums now? It would be a bit ironic if it only applied here wouldn't it? (I have seen people conducting other threads in various languages before, on other forums in the past)



It's a fair bet there'll be more non-english discussion here... fair point, but foreign language threads are generally pretty rare I reckon - or at least not common enough to cause moderating issues, which seems to be the concern.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 31, 2004)

Welsh not exactly being a language a newbie can read could the people who are arsed give us the Welsh, a phonetic translation and an English translation? 

Like if it was Irish:

An bhfuil cupla focal agat?

On vwill coop-la fuk-ul ag-ut?

Have you a few words of Irish?


----------



## srs8ctd (Dec 28, 2004)

*Cymru Rydd Welsh Republicans*

CYMRU RYDD is the only registered political party in Cymru that will Never accept English Rule of OUR hen wlad/ homeland. Join us and fight for the Gweriniaeth Cymru- The Republic. Freedom from debt slavery and true prosperity for every citizen. Isn't that worth kicking English asses for?
Brits Out! www.welshrepublican.com
CD


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 13, 2005)

Didn't want to start a thread for this titbit.

Driving up to Merthyr the other day spotted a new housing development called Crawshay Court! GOD Forgive Me.

Maybe it could be twinned with Cromwell Court in Dublin, or Clearance Court in Glasgow.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2005)

srs8ctd said:
			
		

> Brits Out!


Eh? The Welsh _are_ the original Brits!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 13, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> -Is that the one opp. Kitty Flynns/Mulligans above the discount sports shop?
> 
> Yeah! - I'll get out with my camera one night and snap em all. Or perhaps we could get a club together and try one all night eaterie out every month!
> 
> ...



Ambala and their mean roly poly does it for me at least once a week!!!

think a get together every now and then would be great, give me a chance to get to know you lovely people!!!


----------



## RootsnBranches (Apr 27, 2005)

just making 1st contact. from the capital city of wales


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 7, 2005)

Hows this for a good disguise. Bit better than Mr nice.


----------



## colacho (Jul 9, 2005)

srs8ctd said:
			
		

> CYMRU RYDD is the only registered political party in Cymru that will Never accept English Rule of OUR hen wlad/ homeland. Join us and fight for the Gweriniaeth Cymru- The Republic. Freedom from debt slavery and true prosperity for every citizen. Isn't that worth kicking English asses for?
> Brits Out! www.welshrepublican.com
> CD



That was a cool link into the void. Not really interested in kicking English arses anyway, only those of the settler type who want to turn Wales into Cornwall in the near future. And there are plenty of Welsh people who fit that same bill...
Any other links?


----------



## colacho (Jul 9, 2005)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Welsh not exactly being a language a newbie can read could the people who are arsed give us the Welsh, a phonetic translation and an English translation?
> 
> Like if it was Irish:
> 
> ...



Just buy a book, coc oen. Welsh pronunciation is a lot more regular than ENglish.


----------



## Swan (Oct 22, 2005)

Yoj said:
			
		

> "Twll tin pob sais" is always a good one.
> 
> I suppose it means every englishmen are lovely.




Originally Posted by Loki
Cer adra'r cont o sais hyll!

"I think you're gorgeous"


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 22, 2005)

nowhere else to put this, and not wortha whole thread , but here's an interacive map of Spanish Civil War memorials around Wales
memorials


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 25, 2005)

In the same vein may I introduce


www.cardiffpubs.co.uk

Totally comprehensive Cardiff pub guide - full of great little maps.

I went to the a-z listing and reckon I've been to 66 of em so far!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 2, 2005)

Any regular CLWB goers can tell me what time bands start and finish for a midweek gig?

Cheers


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 2, 2005)

Used to always finish around midnightish. so start about 9 if there were four bands on. - may well have changed though.

Who you gonna see?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a good one, just type in a postcode and you get an aerial photo, you can even overlay a map on it.
Could be useful for things like building on parks etc.
http://uk.multimap.com/clients/brow...ient=tiscali1&db=pc&place=cf24+2xy&pc=CF242XY


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 4, 2006)

Have you noticed how no-one posts on teh Wals thread before midday on the wekkends.
Not that everyones a pisshead or owt.


----------



## rheece (Mar 4, 2006)

*Cardiff City*

*Rheece  of Wales* 
I don't see any problems having a Night out in Cardiff, you get use to the drunkheads i have never had any bother with anyone, but i suspect it's because i'm a big rugby player 6ft and big all over  . earlier quote (The welsh are the true British.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 9, 2006)

Eve Libertines real name is Bronwyn Lloyd-Jones!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2006)

This Sight ? 

Crap/not Crap

http://www.jellyflaps.com/ilovecardiffbut/index.php


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

undecided.
Probably crap.
Depending on my mood.


----------



## Celt (Aug 16, 2006)

I rarely look in this forum  I'm so far in North Wales that I'm just about it england and every time I look in the posts seem to refer to south wales - but just registering i@m a gog and I'm here


----------



## llantwit (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah - a bit  Cardiff-centric innnit.
Only one way to change that Celt!
Say it once, say it loud, you're a gog and you're proud!


----------



## Cumly (Jun 1, 2007)

Yoj said:
			
		

> "Twll tin pob sais" is always a good one.
> 
> I suppose it means every englishmen are lovely.


If you want it to mean that then no-one is going to argue, 
I live on the borders, and the first person on my da's side to be born in England for over 150 years.........you won't hold that against me will you? 
Rheece, ^ft adn a Rugby player is so common place in Cardiff that no-one dare give bovver or the rest of the team would pile in as well.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Ola!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2009)

RubberBuccaneer said:


> This Sight ?
> 
> Crap/not Crap
> 
> http://www.jellyflaps.com/ilovecardiffbut/index.php



ended up on this thread by accident

saw this and wanted to say HELLO MATE if you are out there x


----------



## doktor_gronland (Jun 30, 2009)

Another Walian here folks.


----------



## pigtails (Jun 30, 2009)

North, South, East or West




Hi!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2009)

Croeso 

(Welcome)


----------



## doktor_gronland (Jun 30, 2009)

South of, near that abysmal pit known as 'Port.


----------



## pigtails (Jun 30, 2009)

doktor_gronland said:


> South of, near that abysmal pit known as 'Port.



oh


----------



## doktor_gronland (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not the most pleasant of places, I know, but there _are_ a few good pubs here.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, Newport or Port Talbot?

Mind you, both are pits, imvho! 

Welcome Dr. G.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2009)

Bit stinky innit?


----------



## Red Paul (Aug 10, 2010)

Maggot said:


> What's to stop someone typing something really offensive in Welsh and putting an innocent English translation underneath?


 
English speaking Welsh man, the welsh language is a middle class thing, It's a way for them to think they better then everyone else in Wales shits the lot.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 10, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> English speaking Welsh man, the welsh language is a middle class thing, It's a way for them to think they better then everyone else in Wales shits the lot.


 
It isn't a very middle class thing in, for example, Caernarfon. In fact it is a very working class thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2010)

Tidy, cariad.

_Nice one darlin'!_


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 10, 2010)

Spwng dorth

_Spunk loaf aka arctic roll_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 10, 2010)

Poptyping
microwave


----------



## Red Paul (Aug 10, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> It isn't a very middle class thing in, for example, Caernarfon. In fact it is a very working class thing.


 
Cannot agree with you i worked in Caernarfon the boss middle class speak welsh, on the shop floor we spoke English, We English speakers are second class in wales. 90% English speakers/ 10% Welsh/English speakers.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2010)

bollocks RP


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 10, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Cannot agree with you i worked in Caernarfon the boss middle class speak welsh, on the shop floor we spoke English, We English speakers are second class in wales. 90% English speakers/ 10% Welsh/English speakers.


 
Absolute bollocks. Virtually everybody in Caernarfron speaks Welsh, and the coffis have their own dialect with a wide (and obviously working class in origin) slang vocabulary not well known outside of Caernarfon. It is an overwhelmingly working class town. You are bullshitting. You go knock the doors of the many council houses in that town and see what language they answer it in.


----------



## Red Paul (Aug 11, 2010)

You are wrong and offensive.


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 11, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Cannot agree with you i worked in Caernarfon the boss middle class speak welsh, on the shop floor we spoke English, We English speakers are second class in wales. 90% English speakers/ 10% Welsh/English speakers.


 
Musta changed since I was last there then. Caernarfon was one of the strongest welsh speaking areas in Wales, in line with most of the north.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2010)

Red Paul said:


> Cannot agree with you i worked in Caernarfon the boss middle class speak welsh, on the shop floor we spoke English, We English speakers are second class in wales. 90% English speakers/ 10% Welsh/English speakers.


What the fuck are you on about? Or are you saying that almost everyone in Caernarfon is middle class?



> *Demographically the population of Caernarfon is the most Welsh-speaking community in all of Wales*. 86.1% of the population could speak the Welsh language in the United Kingdom Census 2001, with the largest majority of Welsh speakers in the 10-14 age group, where 97.7% could speak it fluently. The town is nowadays a rallying-point for the Welsh nationalist cause. Its population, with nearby Y Felinheli and Penygroes is about 14,000.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caernarfon


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 11, 2010)

Not only is Caernarfon overwhelmingly Welsh speaking, it is also a very working class community. Bangor, right next door, is a bit posher, and ironically English is far, far more widely spoken.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2011)

<edit : wrong thread>


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2011)

<edit : wrong thread. Sorry!  >


----------



## badlands (Apr 2, 2012)

Red Paul said:


> Cannot agree with you i worked in Caernarfon the boss middle class speak welsh, on the shop floor we spoke English, We English speakers are second class in wales. 90% English speakers/ 10% Welsh/English speakers.


 
What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2012)

it was banned in 2010 mate


----------

